# New secondary camera



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Currently I have the Insight Vision Vutek for my main and branch lines.

http://www.insightvisioncameras.com/push-cameras/vutek-camera/


The thing is awesome. But lately I have had alot of jobs that involve inspection small diameter pipes under 2 inch which the mainline snake obviously cant get in. Ive been called upon several times to inspect and map out floor drains or basin sink drains with P-traps. Does anyone use the Ridgid NanoReel or the Ridgid MicroDrain?

The NanoReel seems like it can get into some tight places, but im worried that it will fail in a 1.5 inch pipe. Also, vise-versa Im worried the microdrain wont be able to get in as many tight places.

If anyone has any advice i would love to hear back.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Standard Drain said:


> Currently I have the Insight Vision Vutek for my main and branch lines.
> 
> http://www.insightvisioncameras.com/push-cameras/vutek-camera/
> 
> ...


I have the Vu Rite camera but not really happy with their services. I've had mine for over 5 years with issues in the last 12 months:vs_mad:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

if you don't mind me asking, are you happy with the Insight Vision camera?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the microdrain and microreel. The drain is fine in 2" but the image washes out in pipe 3" and up. If you're dealing in cast, I'd recommend the drain. If in PVC I'd recommend the reel. Don't use the CA350 monitor but instead go with the CS6X

If you need to just map out the location, then use a sonde carrier and that can get through a Ptrap. https://youtu.be/oolKbhyNT74?t=51s


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid Ridgid.:biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Currently I have the Insight Vision Vutek for my main and branch lines.
> 
> http://www.insightvisioncameras.com/push-cameras/vutek-camera/
> 
> ...


Any update, what did you purchase? I'm looking into it for 1 1/2" pipes. Same thing Ridgid NanoReel or the Ridgid MicroDrain


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I went ahead and got the Rigid Microdrain. I use it as the quick grab on lines 1 1/4-3 inch.

Since I just do drain cleaning; I end up using it everyday as an up-sell. Being able to see inside the line is the only way to know what your up against. It easily can go through toilet bends and p-traps.

Honestly I get this thing in some tight lines.. If its a tight drain; i just take the ball guide off and run it with no head protection. Its held up this whole time 



If it broke tomorrow; I would probably have a new one shipped next day.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> I went ahead and got the Rigid Microdrain. I use it as the quick grab on lines 1 1/4-3 inch.
> 
> Since I just do drain cleaning; I end up using it everyday as an up-sell. Being able to see inside the line is the only way to know what your up against. It easily can go through toilet bends and p-traps.
> 
> ...



In your area are lavs and kitchen sink lines 1 1/2" ABS pipes? Do they have a lot 90s? How many bends before it can't go any further?

I wish I had a lot demand for it, some people ask me for a video for their kitchen lines but I don't know if they'll go for it if I charge an extra 100$ to 175$ to use it plus my time to use it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

We have a lot of old galvanized or CI lines once your past the p-trap of the sink. Typically once im at the san-t the line will go down to the ground and you would have to deal with one 90; getting anything around galvanized 90's is going to be hit or miss. If your able to clean the line first you should be able to navigate a turn or 2 of those. 

Just yesterday I had the camera in an 1 1/2 pvc sink line with 2 san-t's, 1-90 and 2- 45's. Had no problem navigating.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Seems like it might be useful for finding buried stack c.o's or checking out laundry or kitchen stack lower ends with small c.os.. or sometimes a back to back y in certain circumstances could be useful for sure... 

I know in my video I said different but now that I think of there could definitely be some useful purposes.. 

I've gotten lucky and usually get home owner to listen for the cable when I have no idea where its going and it ain't clearing but sometimes that's not plausible to do so I could definitely see it coming handy for locating especially... long horizontal runs in saggy sloppy abs


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> We have a lot of old galvanized or CI lines once your past the p-trap of the sink. Typically once im at the san-t the line will go down to the ground and you would have to deal with one 90; getting anything around galvanized 90's is going to be hit or miss. If your able to clean the line first you should be able to navigate a turn or 2 of those.
> 
> Just yesterday I had the camera in an 1 1/2 pvc sink line with 2 san-t's, 1-90 and 2- 45's. Had no problem navigating.


Hmm, then it might not be so great for my application or maybe it's border line for kitchen lines. Here is a typical pipe set in my area. Maybe 2x 90's and a san tee. I doubt it'll go more further than that. Heck my 1/8" jetter wouldn't go more than one 90 and maybe a tee.

If I can get a camera real cheap and it has to be with a sonde maybe I would pull the trigger otherwise I don't think people are going to pay.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I've gotten lucky and usually get home owner to listen for the cable when I have no idea where its going and it ain't clearing but sometimes that's not plausible to do so I could definitely see it coming handy for locating especially... long horizontal runs in saggy sloppy abs




Ha! I ask them where they hear it and usually they don't know. It's almost futile to ask them. Maybe i should ask them to press on the pedal while I go and listen. It would be just my luck the cable pretzels while I'm downstairs.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten lucky and usually get home owner to listen for the cable when I have no idea where its going and it ain't clearing but sometimes that's not plausible to do so I could definitely see it coming handy for locating especially... long horizontal runs in saggy sloppy abs
> ...


For sure I've been there aswell but, is what it is... we do have equipment that I can use to locate the cable.. not a sonde.. but what the.locator guys use..

By law we have to get drain located to snake a main line it's called a sewer safety inspection SSI.. before the company that had contract was amazing really great guys and if you had a question would help you out... so I said to guy show me how to use this equipment and he did.. 

So if you use the locating machine and hook it to anything.metal it'll show you where it goes and how deep perfect for us to hook up our cables and tell me where it's going... its come in handy many times...

My boss gets mad because I always have it and he goes where is that thing.. oh I got it... well bring it back here when your done with it.... But what if I need it


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> For sure I've been there aswell but, is what it is... we do have equipment that I can use to locate the cable.. not a sonde.. but what the.locator guys use..
> 
> By law we have to get drain located to snake a main line it's called a sewer safety inspection SSI.. before the company that had contract was amazing really great guys and if you had a question would help you out... so I said to guy show me how to use this equipment and he did..
> 
> ...


You are probably referring to a "brick". That would be a cheaper alternative method to locate the drain cable.

.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea basically it's not ridgid though it's a radiodetection equipment.. I think it's like rd7000 or something.. has it's own locator too but I use it with ridgid locator just the same


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

However with a microdrain I could find broken abs pipe in a wall. This one the customer decided to open the ceiling on the 1st floor then he made a hole in the cabinet. They were expecting me to repair it from there. Nope I'm not a lilliputian!


.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

For sure, but that would leak like crazy too. I never said its a bad idea I think its a great idea to be able to see exactly whats going on


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If I could get it for 2000$CAD I'd go for it. but even the used one on ebay at 1900$ ends up costing 3138.25$CAD, ridiculous!!!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Tango love the pictures. Is it possible to access it from behind the cabinet?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I can get through one 1-1/2 abs 90 with the small camera havent really tried pushing it further i just have a feeling it will get stuck. Not too often i have to camera 1-1/2 drains though. But it did the job when i needed it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> Tango love the pictures. Is it possible to access it from behind the cabinet?


You mean the broken tee? Already fixed, I did an open heart surgery from the bedroom. :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> I can get through one 1-1/2 abs 90 with the small camera havent really tried pushing it further i just have a feeling it will get stuck. Not too often i have to camera 1-1/2 drains though. But it did the job when i needed it.


Freaking sketchy to buy a 3000$ second hand camera that can't go more than 1x 90!! or even 2!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I can get through one 1-1/2 abs 90 with the small camera havent really tried pushing it further i just have a feeling it will get stuck. Not too often i have to camera 1-1/2 drains though. But it did the job when i needed it.
> ...


Its good for 2"
I didnt buy it company did. We have 2 cameras for 25 plumbers so it gets used every day


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Its good for 2"
> I didnt buy it company did. We have 2 cameras for 25 plumbers so it gets used every day


For 2" I wouldn't worry, only shower drain are 2" here. Everything else is 1 1/2" so if it can't navigate through that it's a waste.

Can you ask your coworkers how many bends it can go through in 1 1/2" abs?(specifically the microdrain).


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I found an awesome deal on a brand new RIDGID CA-350 and it just came in today. Now I have to find a microdrain reel to be used in conjunction with it. I was very lucky to get it at that price.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I found an awesome deal on a brand new RIDGID CA-350 and it just came in today. Now I have to find a microdrain reel to be used in conjunction with it. I was very lucky to get it at that price.





We have the same one but it takes AA's. I suggest straightening out the cable and drawing a straight line with silver sharpie so you know which way is straight. 



Ours has been twisted so many times by newbs that trying to twist it now is really difficult. It needs to be twisted back to the correct shape after each use. The camera head itself doesn't rotate, only the bx cable housing does.







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> We have the same one but it takes AA's. I suggest straightening out the cable and drawing a straight line with silver sharpie so you know which way is straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its the CA-150 that uses aa bateries? Do your camera records video and audio? The 350 is a 12V battery and I don't think there's other version of the same one with aa. Mine records video and audio but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Those can be handy to have.. looking for different problems... heat exchangers or furnaces and such


----------

